
CERN Day 5: The End - Fnoord
https://remysharp.com/2019/02/18/cern-day-5
======
Fnoord
CERN day 1: rebuilding the first web browser [1]

CERN day 2 [2]

CERN day 3 [3]

CERN day 4 [4]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19143064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19143064)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19151783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19151783)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19161241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19161241)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19169683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19169683)

